# Choice of 3 - Where would your 20k go?



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've narrowed it down to 3 potential purchases but i havent test drove any so dont know what to expect.

On looks, performance or past experience, where would your money (max 20k) go with a view to keeping it 12 -24months?

1) Porsche Cayman, probably a low milage 2.7

2) Audi TTS Coupe

3) BMW Z4 M Coupe

Had a Porsche itch for many many years that will need scratching at some point but its always been a older 911 (964 Turbo) I've loved so not in a rush just yet.

Dan


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

1)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No. 3 for me.  
Hoggy.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

1.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Without a doubt 1.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'd buy the Porsche too. Took a look at John's (Jontymo) when we were up for the cruise in Scotland last week and was impressed with it. John had only bought it the day before we went up there so perhaps was still sussing it out, but he seemed plenty happy with it.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

1 for me as well.

I've had a 3) and adored it - but if you have a Porsche itch then go for it. I'd choose that every time to be honest


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

2 + stronic + warranty


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd go 2. I had a Porsche itch and was extremely disappointed - cue the 'it was only a Boxster S' comments... :lol:

I found the Porsche just sooooo boring, the interior is so bland IMO.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Blade_76 said:


> I found the Porsche just sooooo boring, the interior is so bland IMO.


Boring to look at, or boring to drive?

My money would go on number 1 without a seconds thought.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Porsche just sooooo boring, the interior is so bland IMO.
> ...


Both. I traded in my Mk 1 TTR which had the 'one click' option, the Porsche dealer came back from testing driving with a big smile on his face and commented how much fun it was. I had a loan SLK350 whilst the Boxster was having a dent repaired, that was more fun IMO.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

If I could... I'd take the Cayman, I can see the attraction of an SLK, power, lots of noise but... Auto, not a drivers car. The Cayman is held in high regard for a reason... No group test had put the SLK above the TTS let alone the Cayman :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cayman without a doubt; although with £20k I would be looking at 996's personally.

Charlie


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Blade_76 said:


> I'd go 2. I had a Porsche itch and was extremely disappointed - cue the 'it was only a Boxster S' comments... :lol:
> 
> I found the Porsche just sooooo boring, the interior is so bland IMO.


Sorry but the R8 is also very bland inside! Id pick the Porsche everytime!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go 2. I had a Porsche itch and was extremely disappointed - cue the 'it was only a Boxster S' comments... :lol:
> ...


Excuse the lil diversion off topic...
Hey Vincent... Sounds live you decided to get the 911 Turbo over the R8? I had a feeling you'd stick with the R8 after saying you'd wait for the face lift...


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cayman.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Charlie said:


> Cayman without a doubt; although with £20k I would be looking at 996's personally.
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: Sorry, but thats just :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Cayman without a doubt; although with £20k I would be looking at 996's personally.
> ...


Does it really matter, a question is asked and answers/opinions are given. They are just that... There's no right or wrong :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


I didnt really understand that response either. With £20k to spend on a sports car, I'd also be looking at 996s instead of Caymans. If there was another 2-3 grand in the pot I'd be after the turbo.

The Cayman is an excellent car and in some respects better than the 996, but most people who talk about a 'Porsche itch' really mean a '911 itch'. I don't think the OP would regret buying the Cayman, but the itch will still be there afterwards...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

One.

Have owned 3 and would hope you could get one sub 20k now.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Cayman without a doubt; although with £20k I would be looking at 996's personally.
> ...


Why?

Charlie


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

DPG said:


> I've narrowed it down to 3 potential purchases but i havent test drove any so dont know what to expect.
> 
> On looks, performance or past experience, where would your money (max 20k) go with a view to keeping it 12 -24months?
> 
> ...


Would go for 1 for sure but any reason why you're looking at the 2.7 rather than 3.4S? For 20k I'd have thought you can still get a decent low mileage one for that.
My cousin's husband has the S and he said it was a much better drive than the 2.7.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Porsche every time, I would bend the budget and go for something like this

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... ?logcode=p

Or if you can stomach the mileage this

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... ?logcode=p


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i'd probably go for thre z4m. Not driven any of the 3 though so couldn't say for def until i'd driven them.

My mate has got a z3m & i can't fault it so would hope the newer z4m would be better


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

2 or 3. But £20k buys a lot these days. RS4 B7 ?


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

1. but an older 3.4 S cayman. test driven both and the 2.7 has no guts in it what so ever. If I were spending £20k on a porker I'd go for a 996 C4S.


----------

